# Show season put on hold. Ughhhh



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

As many of you may know my boyfriend got in a bad acident a few months ago. Well he has the okay to ride bulls again in a few weeks. But we are just a problem couple so of course I got hurt as soon as he's better. 

I was jumping my horse that I'm traing for 3' hunters and he decided to throw in a few bucks as he went over the last jump. Off I went into the jump standard and he proceided to push it on me after he noticed I was no longer on his back.

After 5 hours in the ER and a few more hours of being treated I'm finally in a hospital room cuddled up with my honey. Thanks to a broken right femur in 2 places, tibia, fibia, and ankle and a fracture in my neck. I'm really wishing I had my laptop for horse chat right now :/ So much for continuing my winning streak I've had so far this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy crap!!! I am so sorry this happened to you. Glad you are recovering and it is not worse. Though that is pretty bad!!! Keep us posted. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

Wow, and to think I was feeling sorry for myself! I was thrown from my horse on 4/2, and broke my collarbone so bad, that I had to have surgery. I am off of work right now, and I actually miss it. I miss riding more, but I am thankful that I didn't have injuries that were worse. Hope you mend soon!


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much! I hope you get felling better soon too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

